# comments for The Local France



## MariannaSpring

Hi- I am writing an article for The Local France about the Dordogne. It has just been listed in the top ten destinations to visit by Lonely Planet and I would love to hear any of your views on why you love the Dordogne and why you lived/ are living or bought property there !

Please contact me on here or add me on Facebook Manny Spring/ message me on twitter @mariannaspring


----------

